# NEW METALLICA!!! (Full Album posted on Page 3 via YouTube)



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm so happy!!!

New album drops in November

Nice to hear them "fast" again...I'm going to their show tomorrow night when they officially open the new Viking's stadium.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 19, 2016)

They used to be so good. James' voice just shit the bed back in the 90's though. Still pretty cool to see them live.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm so happy!!!
> 
> New album drops in November
> 
> ...



Super envious right now.  Metallica and Avenged Sevenfold are some of my all time favorite bands.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 19, 2016)

I agree with @DasBoot; James's voice has gone downhill but their show is still fantastic. 

Why did it have to be associated with the Vikings, though?   Why bring shame upon the house of Metallica and, really, the great United States of America in such a way?


----------



## Queeg (Aug 19, 2016)

I like this new track.  The last Metallica album I could be arsed to buy was ...and Justice For All.  And that was in 1989.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 19, 2016)

Queeg said:


> I like this new track.  The last Metallica album I could be arsed to buy was ...and Justice For All.  And that was in 1989.



I don't know, you have to give Master of Puppets mad respect.   In my opinion their best album.


----------



## Queeg (Aug 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don't know, you have to give Master of Puppets mad respect.   In my opinion their best album.


I love Master of Puppets, just saying that anything post-Justice didn't quite do it for me.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don't know, you have to give Master of Puppets mad respect.   In my opinion their best album.



Ride the Lightning is the best for landmark thrash, MOP best for overall Metallica album, IMHO.


----------



## Single Malt (Aug 19, 2016)

Ride the Lightening is an outstanding album, the benchmark in thrash. But I personally love Kill 'em All the best


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 19, 2016)

The Song and the man that got me playing bass


----------



## JustMe (Aug 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm so happy!!!
> 
> New album drops in November
> 
> ...



They're opening the vikings stadium tomorrow?!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 19, 2016)

JustMe said:


> They're opening the vikings stadium tomorrow?!



Yep. Only show they are doing this year, expecting to hear some new stuff and hopefully a few deeeeep cuts. 

Not holding out hope, but just once I'd like to hear Disposable Heroes, live.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 19, 2016)

I've listened to the new song a few times now - better every time...except:  Kirk's solo is too damn short, it cuts off where I was expecting it to just take the fuck off. Almost like James conceded a solo, but nothing too long.

That aside, I hold great hope for the full album and am very happy that I agreed to go to the show tomorrow. Hopefully I will get a live version.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2016)

I think I have everything I'll need for tonight!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2016)

Volbeat!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2016)

$10.25 for a 20 0z can of Miller Lite!!!

I don't think so.

Good thing I got my buzz on a few hours ago!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2016)

Avenged 7Fold!

Bring on fucking Metallica!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2016)

Hail to the King!

Love this tune!!!


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Volbeat!



I saw them last week with Killswitch Engage... Eh


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2016)

Random observation- the lead singer for Avenged has the Pit in his hands. He could say, "I want you fuckers to kick the ass if this dude in the red shirt!!!"  And I really believe the dude in the read shirt would end up bloody. Scary if you think about it.


----------



## CDG (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't know how Volbeat is live, but I like a lot of their songs. Regular showings from them on my workout playlist.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2016)

Another random observation. When I saw Metallica in January of 2000, prior to the band coming out the cameraman was scanning the crowd and focusing on hot women. The crowd would chant "show us your tits!", and in nearly every case, they did. 

No such luxury tonight. In today's age, it would be all over YouTube tomorrow and the cameraman would likely be fired be the end of the day.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 20, 2016)

Cool shit man. Enjoy, there is nothing better than live metal. 


I am showed out for a few weeks. I have seen in the past 3 weeks Deftones, Chevelle, Volbeat, Killswitch Engage, AWOLNATION, and Prophets of Rage(best show I have seen in a long time), in addition to their associated openers.

I'm glad you get to see Metallica.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 21, 2016)

View attachment 16362


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 21, 2016)

Review and setlist...

http://www.startribune.com/met...m-concert/390825651/

Metallica cranks up the volume for sold-out U.S. Bank Stadium show in Minneapolis

Here’s the full Metallica set list from Saturday’s concert:

Creeping Death

For Whom the Bell Tolls

Fuel

King Nothing

The Memory Remains

The Unforgiven

Leper Messiah

Welcome Home (Sanitarium)

Sad But True

Wherever I May Roam

One

Master of Puppets

Battery

Fade to Black

Seek & Destroy

*ENCORE:*

Hardwired

Whiskey in the Jar

Nothing Else Matters

Enter Sandman


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 21, 2016)

Okay...one more Metallica post. Was looking around the net for additional reviews of last night show and found this list by Spin. For the most part I agree with the writer's list. 

I'm still bitter that they never play Disposable Heroes live, (#40 on the list), but maybe I connect with the song because  in 1989 it is the first Metallica song I ever heard, and was played for me by a now gone friend in the Marine Corps.

All 151 Metallica Songs, Ranked | SPIN


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 21, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Cool shit man. Enjoy, there is nothing better than live metal.
> 
> 
> I am showed out for a few weeks. I have seen in the past 3 weeks Deftones, Chevelle, Volbeat, Killswitch Engage, AWOLNATION, and Prophets of Rage(best show I have seen in a long time), in addition to their associated openers.
> ...


That's a solid list right there. Chevelle is awesome and I would love to see them live, same with deftones. I've never listened to volbeat though.


----------



## CDG (Aug 21, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> I've never listened to volbeat though.



Go find The Devil's Bleeding Crown and listen to it.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 21, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> That's a solid list right there. Chevelle is awesome and I would love to see them live, same with deftones. I've never listened to volbeat though.



I don't listen to Volbeat. I only saw them because Killswitch played first, we left early.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 21, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I don't listen to Volbeat. I only saw them because Killswitch played first, we left early.


Gotcha. Killswitch is from my part of Mass and I've grown up listening to them. I'm glad to see them still going strong.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 21, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> Gotcha. Killswitch is from my part of Mass and I've grown up listening to them. I'm glad to see them still going strong.



They are a top 3 band to see live for me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 21, 2016)

Metallica turns it up to 11 in first sold-out U.S. Bank Stadium concert

So this is kinda cool -

If you open the review I posted above, and click the links of the setlist, it gives you some pretty cool trivia about each song.

For example, Master of Puppets:

Master of Puppets by Metallica Song Statistics | setlist.fm


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 21, 2016)

Hardwired played live for the first time last night...my random observations:

-  Drops the F-Bomb a few times so NSFW
-  They look like they are having a lot of fun
-  It really rocks, easily top-3 of last night's songs
-  You can tell they have not played it much yet, all of them (especially James) spend a lot of time watching their fingers on the neck and frets of the guitar


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 27, 2016)

Moth Into Flame - 

2nd released track from upcoming album.  Damn I am feeling good things about this album!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 30, 2016)

Live on Jimmy Fallon last night...I really like this track as a live version.  So much fun getting to watch Kirk shred a bit....


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 30, 2016)

Just watched this on Netflix myself.  Holy shit, that was good.  They've moving closer to '80s form with original material, IMO.

It is good to see a fast and technical guitar player getting a wider exposure again, indeed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2016)

Atlas Rise - 

Son of a bitch I am going to love this whole album!


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm digging the last release (today).  I wasn't exactly overwhelmed by the first two... yes, it's back to thrash, but they were a bit weak in comparison to what their peers have been producing for the last two decades while they were fucking around with all the Load/Reload/St. Anger garbage.  This one at least has some better songwriting to it and sounds quite a bit better.


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 31, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> I'm digging the last release (today).  *I* wasn't exactly overwhelmed by the first two...* yes, it's back to thrash, but they were a bit weak in comparison to what their peers have been producing for the last two decades while they were fucking around with all the Load/Reload/St. Anger garbage.*  This one at least has some better songwriting to it and sounds quite a bit better.



Them were the days...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 16, 2016)

OH. FUCK. YES!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2016)

Murder One. Featuring an animated history of Motörhead's Lemmy, appears to be a tribute. 

Love the video!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Etype (Nov 17, 2016)

Don't any of you have any self-respect?

Metallica who shut down Napster?

Metallica who was upset to hear that their songs of death and destruction may have been played at Guantanamo?

Shame on you all.

Eta-
Lars Ulrich has taken up guitar and shooting pistols.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2016)

Etype said:


> Metallica who shut down Napster



I actually agree with Metallica here. Fuck Lars though!



Etype said:


> Metallica who was upset to hear that their songs of death and destruction may have been played at Guantanamo?



Yeah, agreed. I wish they would have channeled their inner Ted Nugent here. Again, fuck Lars!

I'm trying to figure out the Confusion video. I think it is about a business woman of some type having flashbacks and suffering some type of combat related PTSD.

It is actually a pretty good video, but I hear Lars saying in that Lars voice, "Ya know...I think it would be cool if, cool if , ya know, we made the soldier a woman. "

So fuck Lars again.

ETA - 

"Spit Out The Bone" really rocks, and the video does not end like you would think.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 19, 2016)

The higher points of Mandatory Metallica the other night on XM Liquid Metal..... was when older shit was played, with the high point being when I finally changed the channel.


----------



## compforce (Nov 19, 2016)

Etype said:


> Don't any of you have any self-respect?
> 
> Metallica who shut down Napster?
> 
> ...



Then there was this....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2016)

Where's that FUCKING "hate" button!


----------



## AWP (Nov 19, 2016)

The last two decades of crap music have burned me. I won't voluntarily listen to new Metallica because their music sucks and they are a bunch of douchebags. Master of Puppets-era or GTFO


----------



## Etype (Nov 19, 2016)

I heard the only people who cried harder than Hillary on election night were Hetfield and Ulrich.


----------



## Etype (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Totentanz (Nov 19, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The last two decades of crap music have burned me. I won't voluntarily listen to new Metallica because their music sucks and they are a bunch of douchebags. Master of Puppets-era or GTFO



I'm giving this one a shot - I'm glad to see them making an effort - but it's hard to take them seriously; for the last 25 years they're been on a fucked up free form jazz exploration while the rest of the metal world has been, well, producing thrash metal.  Megadeath has continuously been cranking out solid material, Slayer just dropped an album after losing Jeff Hanneman, Testament's been cranking out metal, even Anthrax has come back and dropped an album earlier this year.  None of the above is going to unseat Peace Sells, Master of Puppets, South of Heaven, et al, but it's all strong work that rightfully deserves a place in the thrash metal arena.  It's honestly to the point where I have a hard time taking seriously the whole "Big Four (Megadeth, Metallica, Slayer, and Anthrax)"...


Metallica, while you were out, this is what your peers were busy working on... these are off an album (Repentless) dropped <18 months after one of their founding members died.














I won't clog the thread with videos, but I can pull a handful of these off any of the albums the above-named bands have released... which is probably 15 or so.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 19, 2016)

Etype said:


> View attachment 17222 View attachment 17223


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2016)

How fucking out of control was Dave Mustaine? 

He got kicked out of a band that had the nickname "AlcoholicA".


----------



## Etype (Nov 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> How fucking out of control was Dave Mustaine?
> 
> He got kicked out of a band that had the nickname "AlcoholicA".


Dave Mustaine and Marty Friedman are like plutonium and uranium to Hetfield and Hammett's lead and iron.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2016)

Etype said:


> Marty Friedman



I always had respect for Marty. He played in Megadeath, knew his place, and was happy. Also very quick to recognize what Metallica did for his genre of music -

"_In my opinion, [METALLICA's 'Black' album] is the single most important album in metal," he said. "The sound of metal could have been long gone, but that album helped metal find its place in the mainstream."

He added: "Metal is not the easiest music to play, and its even more difficult to make sound good. METALLICA was able to combine all that was good about metal without compromising who they were. There are some of the best metal songs on that album like 'Enter Sandman', and it really opened the door for so many bands."

Ex-MEGADETH Guitarist MARTY FRIEDMAN Says METALLICA's 'Black' LP Is 'Single Most Important Album In Metal'
_
Unlike Dave, who has always comes across as a bitter bitch. Pissed off that he's playing small clubs while Metallica is still selling out Arena shows and appearing and playing on the late night talk shows. 

He should have been embarrassed playing with them in 2011 - have some fucking pride.

On the flip side, I absolutely loved seeing Jason Newstead play bass with the boys (including Rob) at the Hall of Fame induction. That needed to happen - classy all around.
_

_


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I always had respect for Marty. He played in Megadeath, knew his place, and was happy.



If you haven't already, check out the other stuff Marty was involved with... I won't knock his work with Megadeth (it was some of the best metal guitar playing recorded), but what he was able to throw down with Becker as part of Cacophony was absolutely fucking crazy.


----------



## AWP (Nov 19, 2016)

While Metallica was going Nickelback, the metal gods gave us Pantera. I'd link to some of their music but work and Youtube aren't compatible.


----------



## AWP (Nov 19, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That's hurtful.  We all go though our experimentation gay stages.



I was never a Marine.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 20, 2016)

I am more on the Metalcore, and prog metal stuff than shit like Metallica.

While I agree with some members of Metallicas stance on Napster now, they lost me as a fan forever when that shit went down when I was 15 or 16.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 23, 2017)

Thought this was worth a read, I guess at this point the boys will keep going til they stop filling huge venues and the inflow of cash stops.

Amazing to me that a metal band from the 80's is still selling out full stadiums in hours, debuting albums at #1 on Billboard, and getting Platinum status.

Inside Metallica's Mammoth WorldWired Tour, Their Biggest Trek Ever


----------



## Topkick (Jun 23, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Thought this was worth a read, I guess at this point the boys will keep going til they stop filling huge venues and the inflow of cash stops.
> 
> Amazing to me that a metal band from the 80's is still selling out full stadiums in hours, debuting albums at #1 on Billboard, and getting Platnotinum status.
> 
> Inside Metallica's Mammoth WorldWired Tour, Their Biggest Trek Ever



Yep, there are some millennials  enjoying Metallica. Although a different Genre, took the wifey to Tom Petty and Joe Walsh last week and was amazed at how many youngsters were in the crowd. Pretty cool


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 28, 2022)

2022 and time to raise this thread from the dead!

Every time I think I’m out… They pull me back in!

I think I’ll go on Sunday just to see Death Punch.



Plus new music and an upcoming Album?!?


----------



## Gunz (Nov 28, 2022)

I was big into Led Zeppelin, The Who, King Crimson and during the 80s got into The Clash, Lou Reed, Peter Gabriel, Alan Parsons, the Pretenders, Stevie Ray Vaughn etc. Not so much metal. I think the hardest stuff I listen to now are The Dropkick Murphys.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 28, 2022)

Gunz said:


> I was big into Led Zeppelin, The Who, King Crimson and during the 80s got into The Clash, Lou Reed, Peter Gabriel, Alan Parsons, the Pretenders, Stevie Ray Vaughn etc. Not so much metal. I think the hardest stuff I listen to now are The Dropkick Murphys, who appeal to my Irish Republicanism.


I could have heard it incorrectly, but I heard a recent song by Dropkick Murphys and it was pretty woke. Basically saying fuck the USA. I’ll need to look it back up and link it.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 28, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> I could have heard it incorrectly, but I heard a recent song by Dropkick Murphys and it was pretty woke. Basically saying fuck the USA. I’ll need to look it back up and link it.


They've always been a left-leaning band, but not as politically forward as a band like RATM lyrically.

Their most recent album was all old lyrics from Woody Guthrie, so maybe that's where the politics came from.

This Machine Still Kills Fascists - Wikipedia


----------



## Gunz (Nov 29, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> I could have heard it incorrectly, but I heard a recent song by Dropkick Murphys and it was pretty woke. Basically saying fuck the USA. I’ll need to look it back up and link it.



Yeah, they’re a bunch of socialist cunts…but 80% of the music we listen to and movies and tv shows we watch are also made by socialist cunts so there’s no escape. I like the raw anger in their music, it reminds me of my days of rage. Fuck the lyrics, I’m half deaf anyway.

And I’m not into acoustic so I’ll probably pass on their latest.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 29, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Plus new music and an upcoming Album?!?



They dropped a single yesterday.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 29, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> They've always been a left-leaning band, but not as politically forward as a band like RATM lyrically.
> 
> Their most recent album was all old lyrics from Woody Guthrie, so maybe that's where the politics came from.
> 
> This Machine Still Kills Fascists - Wikipedia


Very interesting.  I wasn’t familiar with Guthrie and just spent 20 minutes going down Google rabbit holes about him, the Dust Bowl, and Oklahoma lynchings.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 30, 2022)

James...does not appear well.  The YouTube comments are interesting.


----------



## Locksteady (Jan 1, 2023)

Topkick said:


> Yep, there are some millennials  enjoying Metallica. Although a different Genre, took the wifey to Tom Petty and Joe Walsh last week and was amazed at how many youngsters were in the crowd. Pretty cool


I was also surprised to see how many early 20-somethings immediately recognized and went wild on music from those decades too, in a way that definitely made it feel like they wanted to relive the feeling of those eras (I've seen it with grunge).  There is a LOT of nostalgia for a time they didn't experience from Gen Z kids for the late 20th century, and I think this is also amplified by a desire to experience what it was like coming of age prior to the IoT and social media.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 2, 2023)

Locksteady said:


> I was also surprised to see how many early 20-somethings immediately recognized and went wild on music from those decades too, in a way that definitely made it feel like they wanted to relive the feeling of those eras (I've seen it with grunge).  There is a LOT of nostalgia for a time they didn't experience from Gen Z kids for the late 20th century, and I think this is also amplified by a desire to experience what it was like coming of age prior to the IoT and social media.



My son is 20 YO. He loves 80's music and his favorite band is The Smiths. He also likes some Metallica. Coming straight from him, its simple. Mom & Dad's music was just better. Yeah I'm an old soul, but I wholeheartedly agree with his assessment.


----------

